# Software Engineer



## Brad (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking for a SWE to join our clients android team developing a enterprise communication application


----------



## Brad (Jul 20, 2011)

Please let me know if you are interested in knowing more


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3145-Before-Posting...Off-Topic-Rules #justsaying..

*moved .*


----------

